# ideone.com



## Landei (22. Dez 2011)

Bin ich gerade drüber gestolpert: Ideone.com | Online IDE & Debugging Tool >> C/C++, Java, PHP, Python, Perl and 40+ compilers and intepreters

Sowas hatte ich schon lange gesucht: Eine Online-IDE, mit der man verschiedene Programmiersprachen ausprobieren kann, von Ada bis Whitespace. Unterstützt wird u. a. Java, Javascript, Ruby, Python, Groovy, F#, Clojure, Scala und Haskell.


----------



## Noctarius (22. Dez 2011)

Hübsche Idee


----------



## musiKk (22. Dez 2011)

Ich kannte bislang codepad und hpaste. ideone hat aber viel mehr Sprachen. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## SlaterB (22. Dez 2011)

ganz schön anspruchsvoll, nur Code geht nicht, nur main-Methode geht nicht, ne public-Klasse wird aber angemeckert,
es muss eine nicht-public-Klasse mit main-Methode sein, was da so gelehrt wird


----------

